# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  UPPP operatie

## Tulp45

Beste allemaal,

Ik zal mij kort voorstellen. Ik ben roos, 45 jaar oud, en over drie weken krijg ik een UPPP operatie. Dit houdt in dat mijn keelamandelen en stukje huig wordt verwijderd vanwege mijn slaapapneu. Wie heeft hier ervaringen mee?

Groetjes: Roos.

----------


## bullgooi

Hallo Roos,

Mijn naam is Gerrit en ben 47 jaar ik heb vorige week de uppp laten doen echter zonder de amandelen, die had ik niet meer.
onderschat deze operatie niet, ik heb echt heel veel pijn gehad en slikken was voor mij bijna onmogelijk.
pas op dag 6 heb ik bijna jankend de kno arts gebeld en hem gevraagd om meer medicatie.
hij vroeg mij echter wat ik nu gebruikte en vertelde hem dat ik 4 keer Diclofenac Na zetpil 50mg gerbuikte en 4 keer Paracetamol zetpil 1000mg.
waarop de kno arts vertelde dat dit te weinig was zeker dag 7,8 en 9 die zijn het ergste hij schreef mij ook nog 2 maal daags Tramadol voor (Morfine) zetpil 100mg voor s`morgens rond 8 uur en s`avonds rond 20:00 uur en dit alles tesamen ineens innemen. de andere keren alleen Diclofenac en Paracetamol. nou dit werkt echt wel beter, mijn pijn is nu menselijk.
gr Gerrit

----------


## Tulp45

Een goedemiddag Gerrit,

Bedankt voor je verhaal. Ik snap dus dat je te weinig medicijnen hebt gekregen. Ik ga daar zeker op letten. Heb jij nu helemaal geen pijn meer? Moest jij een nacht blijven slapen in het ziekenhuis? Of mocht je dezelfde dag nog naar huis?
Ik zie zeker de operatie tegenop, maar ja, heb geen keus. Hoe gaat het nu met jou? 
Heeft de operatie voor jou geholpen?

Groetjes: Roos.

----------


## bullgooi

Sorry even kijken of dit zo werkt,

Ja inderdaad Roos mijn medicatie was niet helemaal goed, zorg er voor dat je alles in set pillen krijgt.
jawel met al die medicatie voel ik echt nog wel dat er iets is gedaan in mijn keel maaaaar het is uit te houden en 
water drinken gaat heel goed ik eet rond 21:00 uur als de Diclofenac met paracetamol en de morfine is ingewerkt deze neem ik ik om 20:00 in dat kan ik redelijk goed eten. Ja ik moest een nachtje blijven meestal opereren ze daar waar ik ben geweest op vrijdag bartoc kliniek Hilversum. dit vanwege eventuele bloedingen.
de Operatie Roos stelt echt niets voor daar merk je echt niets van en als je bijkomt zit je vol verdoving hehehe.
ik zit nu op dag 10 maar zonder medicatie kan ik nog niet eind van deze week zou dit goed moeten zijn en zou ik zonder medicatie verder kunnen. het snurken is er echter nog wel maar dat komt omdat mijn keel nog opgezet is en zal verdwijnen als de zwelling weg is (hopen we)
Gr Gerrit




> Een goedemiddag Gerrit,
> 
> Bedankt voor je verhaal. Ik snap dus dat je te weinig medicijnen hebt gekregen. Ik ga daar zeker op letten. Heb jij nu helemaal geen pijn meer? Moest jij een nacht blijven slapen in het ziekenhuis? Of mocht je dezelfde dag nog naar huis?
> Ik zie zeker de operatie tegenop, maar ja, heb geen keus. Hoe gaat het nu met jou? 
> Heeft de operatie voor jou geholpen?
> 
> Groetjes: Roos.

----------


## Tulp45

Een goedenavond gerrit,

Ik hoop dat het nu wat beter mer jou gaat. Dag 10 zit je dus nu. Mijn kno arts heeft mij verteld dat je 14 dagen wel bezig bent met het herstellen van deze operatie. 
Ik onderga deze operatie in het sfg ziekenhuis in rotterdam. Aankomende maandag ben ik aan de beurt.
Ik doe deze operatie omdat ik teveel snurk. Ik hoop dat jousnurken hiermee echt weggaat. Wat eet jij zoal na de operatie?
Wel fijn dat ik met jou informatie kan uitwisselen zodat ik weet wat mij te wachten staat.

----------


## bullgooi

Hoi Roos,

eten en drinken in het begin is en blijft pijnlijk maar ik moet zeggen dat een omelet gewoon met zout heerlijk weg te krijgen is 
zelf ben ik ongeveer 5 kilo afgevallen. ik heb vla geprobeerd maar dit kleeft in de keel en brand daarna appelmoes heerlijk koud maar ook dit geeft
een branderig gevoel. suiker spekkies heerlijk maar pas rond dag 6 en met een slokje water na.

zodra je alle 3 de medicaties ingenomen hebt de diclo, para en morfine wacht dan 1 uur je voelt dan bijna niets en ook dan kun je redelijk veel weg drinken en schransen gewoon een beetje expirimenteren Roos. mijn pijngrens is zo wie zo lager dan van een vrouw hahahha vrouwen 
hebben een hogere pijngrens dus je kan het .......

----------


## Tulp45

Hoi gerrit,

Fijn dat het wat beter gaat. Ik ga zeker expirimeteren met eten, komt van zelf goed hopenlijk. Ik heb van mijn werk twee weken vrij genomen, en ik ga zeker op mijn medicatie letten.
Groetjes: roos.






> Hoi Roos,
> 
> eten en drinken in het begin is en blijft pijnlijk maar ik moet zeggen dat een omelet gewoon met zout heerlijk weg te krijgen is 
> zelf ben ik ongeveer 5 kilo afgevallen. ik heb vla geprobeerd maar dit kleeft in de keel en brand daarna appelmoes heerlijk koud maar ook dit geeft
> een branderig gevoel. suiker spekkies heerlijk maar pas rond dag 6 en met een slokje water na.
> 
> zodra je alle 3 de medicaties ingenomen hebt de diclo, para en morfine wacht dan 1 uur je voelt dan bijna niets en ook dan kun je redelijk veel weg drinken en schransen gewoon een beetje expirimenteren Roos. mijn pijngrens is zo wie zo lager dan van een vrouw hahahha vrouwen 
> hebben een hogere pijngrens dus je kan het .......

----------

